# What's everyone do for a living?



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

What's everyone on here do for a living? 
Myself I'm a salesmen for a company in Michigan called belle tire, obviously sell tires wheels and mechanical services


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a farm hand.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Telcom Project Manager - PM'ing router deployments in Western states.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Breath Alcohol Ignition Interlock Install tech.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Hydrologist for Dept of Ag


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Machinist


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

US Air Force


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Babysitter... just the babies are murderers and rapist...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Pastor, College Professor, Auto Racing Chaplain, Author, some consulting work... 

Occasional gigs in IT, auto repair, and theatrical lighting and sound on the side. 

Whatever it takes to keep the kids fed and the mortgage paid.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Line worker at Saginaw Control and Engineering. I build enclosures rated for electrical systems.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Electrician

That makes me smarter than 99% of engineers


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Computer programmer. In Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Cant tell you NSA/FBI would be so far up my ass but I was a local 26 IBEW a few years back right out of high school.


----------



## MoonlitKnight (May 25, 2015)

If I tell you, I would need to kill you!!
Yeah, I work in purchasing fore McGill University
The Harvard of the North!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

thewifescruze said:


> What's everyone on here do for a living?
> Myself I'm a salesmen for a company in Michigan called belle tire, obviously sell tires wheels and mechanical services


Thanks for introducing this topic: I for one have been wondering what people do for a living. I know where I work at, they are surprised when I talk about cars like I do. Most people(not all) just drive their cars. Ask them anything about it and they say I take it to get oil change once in a while and put a lot of gas in it!!! LOL But then they find me once they have a problem to see if they should take it in for service.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

College Prof (chemistry).


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Controls Engineer for Bosch. Maintain production lines for the Fiat 500e battery pack


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Facilities Manager for a Community College...


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Car Salesman @ Hyundai, been in the auto industry for 7 years now. Tried body shop appraising, service advisor, now i'm selling em!


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

U.S. army Blackhawk Maintenance test pilot.
Job Description: Turning dollars into decibels


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

Patman said:


> Thanks for introducing this topic: I for one have been wondering what people do for a living. I know where I work at, they are surprised when I talk about cars like I do. Most people(not all) just drive their cars. Ask them anything about it and they say I take it to get oil change once in a while and put a lot of gas in it!!! LOL But then they find me once they have a problem to see if they should take it in for service.


No problem seen this on my other forum and it was cool seeing what everyone does some cool stuff out there


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to be a coat holder at a very expensive restaurant.

But then to cut cost was replaced by a 29 cent wall hook.

To be replaced by a 29 cent wall hook was very demeaning.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Patman said:


> Thanks for introducing this topic: I for one have been wondering what people do for a living. I know where I work at, they are surprised when I talk about cars like I do. Most people(not all) just drive their cars. Ask them anything about it and they say I take it to get oil change once in a while and put a lot of gas in it!!! LOL But then they find me once they have a problem to see if they should take it in for service.


At my work it is all about horsepower. And jeeps. I hate Jeeps. lol But when someone talks **** about my car when they drive a gas guzzling truck that gets like 12mpg I remind them I get 29mpg city. lol


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

EMS, Adolescent Interventionist, Business Owner


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

wasney said:


> Line worker at Saginaw Control and Engineering. I build enclosures rated for electrical systems.


We get a lot of your products through my terminal! I work for FedEx Freight while I'm in school. Driving forklift, semi, switching, I've done just about everything there.


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

Sell air compressors, vacuum pumps and service agreements.


----------



## cprry (Apr 6, 2015)

Firefighter


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Loader operator. We manufacture and treat utility poles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I set up computer systems for manufacturing and distribution companies


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

coal mine at the top of a 7000' mountain, underground and open pit, i stay above ground

drive different trucks, equipment


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

IT support, currently on disability from car accident.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

security officer/ working for a government contractor


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Supply chain/logistics for an OEM wheel supplier.

No, I can't get you a deal on dem rimz you want.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Automation got rid of my bowling alley pinsetter job. That was good money back then with a side benefit of staying in top physical condition. 

Delivered newspapers for six years, no dad, no social services back then, had to work to eat. Was like a business, buy a newspaper for 3 cents and resale it for a nickel. Up to me to get new customers and keep the ones I already had. Also good free exercise putting 200 miles on my bike each week. Also did my own bike maintenance to increase profits.

Today, see people driving pickup trucks delivering newspapers, with the high price of gas, wondering if they are making nay money at all. 

Delivering 200 newpapers per day, that was four bucks, times seven, or 28 bucks per week. Giving good service was an extra dime tip when collecting. That amounted to another 15 bucks per week. 

Doing yard maintenance for super rich people wasn't very good, only 50 cents per hour, was told, that is why they are rich.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Supervisor at Kendall Chevrolet in Eugene, OR, wrenched for 12 years until elbows gave out.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Support center supervisor for a Healthcare IT company


----------



## JackAtPage (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm a machinist mate in the USN.

I play with pumps and valves on an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Falke401 (May 8, 2015)

I fly a desk in the Air Force.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Drive truck :sad010:


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pest control technician. Also was freight and construction dispatcher for 10 years before that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

As the British would say: "I'm bone idle". I don't punch anyone's time clock anymore.

Actually, I'm retired and living off a pension and SS. Someday, I'll have to start taking chunks out of the 401Ks and IRAs, but not sure what to do with them. Maybe I'll use that to buy a new car.


----------



## cruze56 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sys Admin


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Security Officer and in the process of going back to USAFR.


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

Customer Sales Rep at a convenience store.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, stopped in a local recruiting office while my wife was next door having her hair played with to see if they would take me back with some 50 years of experience under my belt. No way, you already served your country, looking for young kids we can brainwash.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a pretty cool thread, such a diverse group of people


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Utility worker on Staten Island underground electrical system


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Paramedic


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

Estimator - Planner for a Printing company.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> As the British would say: "I'm bone idle". I don't punch anyone's time clock anymore.
> 
> Actually, I'm retired and living off a pension and SS. Someday, I'll have to start taking chunks out of the 401Ks and IRAs, but not sure what to do with them. Maybe I'll use that to buy a new car.


I always imagined you in the thirties Jim. Enjoy!


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Porn Star, 150 plus films..


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Paramedic


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Heavy equipment mechanic and iron ore boat loader for CN. It's a fun job I like it.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Web Administrator for Off Road Warehouse ... www.offroadwarehouse.com


----------



## halo71 (Jun 9, 2015)

CAD programmer


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

EHS Specialist..."Safety Guy".


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Mechanical engineer


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Team Leader/Setup at a Precision Metal Component manufacturing plant. We manufacture a lot of automotive parts (including parts for the ZF power steering in the Cruze) as well as some industrial air conditioning parts.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Golf course superintendent


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Making computers do their jobs.


----------



## Keithv153 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ibew electrician/welder. Get paid to travel the country and build America!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Electrician 3500 feet below surface.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, only lasted three months working for a grocery store, was forced to join that retail clerks union that charged me five bucks per month.

Store was opened from 8:00 AM to 9:00 PM, 13 hours, my eight hours were split up over that period when it was the busiest. Pay was minimum at a buck per hour, and was force by the store manager to punch out at 9:00 PM and spend another 45 minutes cleaning the store on my own time. Only paid my five bucks for the first two months, refused for the 3rd month.

Sent up two 7 foot tall guys from Chicago to carry me out, still refused to pay that five bucks. One and only time I was a union member, and knew this was not the life for me. Needed an education. 

One and only time I was a member of a union.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

People complain about unions but where I live, they're the only ones getting their workers a fair wage. Lucky for me (non-Union) my boss will stick extremely close to union rates. If the union wasn't fighting for pay increases we'd still be back at $24/hr for a journeyman like 8 years ago. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Shawntyler (Apr 4, 2015)

I work in a textile mill we make the fabric for nike and the headliner and seats for gm and ford so the cloth interiors you guys sit on I make


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Electrician


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Fulltime Dispatcher for Police Fire and EMS, and Part time Peace Officer.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Head of transportation for a family that owns 3 hotels, 7 golf courses, a conference ctr, a ski mtn in the winter time which becomes mtn biking, zip lining, and a water park in the summer and we are about to build a new 400 room hotel thats attached to a 100000 sq ft year round indoor waterpark. We are located in northern NJ. www.crystalgolfresort.com


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 151754


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> View attachment 151754


Then I am helping the economy by providing my ass to you to be kicked. Ha, you wouldn't have a job without guys like me.

Already worked my butt off for three different companies promising me a great future for doing so. Only to have these companies sold to make them a profit. Only satisfaction I received, is that the purchasers went bankrupt after a year or so. Didn't know what they were doing.

They call it business, I call it crooks, be interesting to learn if their is an afterlife and judgement.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, these politically correct people call an abortion pro-choice, still murdering an unborn with no say in this manner.

In like manner, call dissolving unions right to work laws. Bottom line is the same, so the rich can get richer and the poor, poorer. 

This country of ours is way overdue for another Theodore Roosevelt.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Keeping it short and simple, Network Admin.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

*my job*

I test artificial heart valves - yep, like in your heart.

JK


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

Licensed service technician by day and home reno's by night :grin:


----------



## hr71c10 (May 24, 2012)

Lieutenant/ EMT-I at the local career fire dept.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I wash the windows on envelopes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to charge my neighbors a buck to cut their lawn using a push type reel mower, they use to cost ten bucks. Yesterday, some guy driving a brand new Silverado pulling a brand new trailer with two John Deere riders on it. Wonder what he charges?

Bet its over a buck. Back of his pickup was loaded with grass clippings, is their a market for this? He's not the only one around here that cuts grass.

Moved my motorhome to the front of my driveway to repair winter damage. Guy across the street hired a couple of guys to replace a window. Spend more time talking than working, and were quite loud. Wonder what they charge? Started early in the morning and still were not done at night. Takes me about two hours to replace a window.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Not what I do for a living but still LoVe It


----------



## jimtim (Jan 19, 2015)

US Air Force, working on B-52s


----------



## jaw56 (Jun 15, 2015)

Assistant manager for giant eagle, overnight stock team leader!


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

I have 2 jobs working anywhere from 70 to 80 hours a week.

Primary job is for the government. I'm a Deputy Clerk of Courts for the County Common Pleas Court. I've been doing that for about 2 years now and my 2nd job is a Manager at a local McD where I've been for the past 18 years. Been there since I was 16 yrs old and worked way up and had my own restaurant. Graduated college, stepped down due to transfer in ownership (new owner took away benefits) and left to work at primary job now. So I just pick up some hours to save money and to have one for mods to the Cruze and my SS haha...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who are currently serving or have served in your country's armed forces, please post in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/12856-military-veterans-post-here.html and I'll get you a Veteran tag.


----------



## CEhlin (Jun 17, 2015)

Lunchroom Manager Chicago Public Schools


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Full time student


----------



## 480KREEPIN (Apr 4, 2015)

I draw up landscape designs and I manage an outside lawn and garden at Lowes


----------



## testmain (Oct 26, 2014)

Network/IT/Telecom Admin for an orthopedic/DME manufacturer in the detroit MI area. I"m also a customer at Belle Tire, great company.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Some of my fellow engineers are handing out carts a Walmarts, others are flipping burgers. One is working in construction with his son.

Ever hear a penny saved is a penny earned? Going through my motorhome now, RV dealers around here charge 125 bucks per hour, saving a ton of money.

Still get Electronic Engineering Times, only one job offering in the last year. We could deal with the Japanese, the Chinese are way too much. I could work for a buck per day, but only charge me a buck for property taxes.

Screw you guys running MY country, you basterds never had to fight for it, dang crooks. Go to hail.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

I make acetic anhydride. All day, every day - tons and tons of it.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nestle usa roaster operator the only chocolate plant is the u.s. thats receives raw cocoa beans and roast them fot the best flavor then we crack them and mill the in to cocoa liquor and sent it to the other have of the planet to be refined into chocolate for ice cream or, nestle crunch bars or butterfinger or butterfinger cups or nestle toll house morsels...... you get the point lol


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ambulance/Taxi dispatcher


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

I am a Wireless Network Engineer for Indiana University. I play with Wi-fi.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Quality Engineer (man did I check over this Cruze when I first got it!!!!:eusa_clap:


----------



## EndangeredX (Jun 18, 2015)

Cytogenetic technologist, cancer and infertility diagnostics.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Database developer


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I do things to computers/servers for the government.


----------



## nc28270 (Jun 23, 2015)

I currently work in a warehouse where no one speaks english and I love every minute of it.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Interesting that so many of you hold jobs in IT/networking.


----------



## Jaredmay25 (Jun 25, 2015)

I teach drivers education out of my recently purchased cruze


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Jaredmay25 said:


> I teach drivers education out of my recently purchased cruze


Did you Install a second brake pedal on the passengers side?

Bro if you did write a tutorial


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Did you Install a second brake pedal on the passengers side?
> 
> Bro if you did write a tutorial


Don't like driving with your wife/girlfriend, eh?


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Service agent for rental companies.

So move, clean, fuel the cars.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Social & digital marketing strategist with GM.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Purchasing agent for educational research "think tank" where Einstein was a faculty member.


----------



## b_hart (Feb 24, 2014)

Quality Co-Op at Mubea. We make the front springs that go on all models of the Cruze.


----------

